# Craving Moots- Where to buy?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I love the look of the Vamoots and want to get one. Not being flush with cash I'm looking around for a deal. Looks like $3450( with fork) is the price everywhere so I'm looking to beat shipping cost and tax. I'm in CA and the best online place I've seen is Dreamride in Utah. Free shipping and Chris King headset. Has anyone used them or know of another online place to try? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

There's like 19 dealers in CA, none are near you?
Moots » Dealer Locator

In my experience with something as high-end as this, it pays to go to a dealer and get fitted etc. Most dealers have a close relationship with the factory and can get you the best product you need.

As for price, have you tried negotiating with a dealer? The economy is in the crapper so they are probably willing to bargain a bit. You may not save on the frame (I asked the factory a few months ago on another frame and basically the price is what it is..) , but there are bargains to be had on everything else you need to bolt to it.

Good luck. They make a top quality product and they are decent people to deal with directly if you want or have to.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

To Bobonli:
You need to read my post a little closer. I'm looking outside of CA for a reason. I know how to read a dealer locator and can count to 19 if necessary. As far as fit I've owned 20+ bikes over the last ten years and I think I can figure out my size. After all most frames are made in only 5 sizes and slight differences can be made up in saddle setback, stem length, and handlebar dimensions . I also don't think the economy is going to help with the price. Their is a five week wait time to get a Vamoots. Moots is not sitting on excess inventory and sells everything they make. I like to build my own bikes and have the parts coming after searching out the best deals.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

dougrocky123 said:


> To Bobonli:
> You need to read my post a little closer. I'm looking outside of CA for a reason. I know how to read a dealer locator and can count to 19 if necessary. As far as fit I've owned 20+ bikes over the last ten years and I think I can figure out my size. After all most frames are made in only 5 sizes and slight differences can be made up in saddle setback, stem length, and handlebar dimensions . I also don't think the economy is going to help with the price. Their is a five week wait time to get a Vamoots. Moots is not sitting on excess inventory and sells everything they make. I like to build my own bikes and have the parts coming after searching out the best deals.


I couldn't agree more on your thinking about fitting, as fitting may only be useful for a newbie and can be a waste of time and money for someone who has ridden for a while and knows exactly what works for him or her. I have read a lot on experienced riders, especially those who are getting a custom frame, who just want to be fitted by such and such just to feel good. My philosophy is that the best bike designer and fitter in the world is the rider himself or herself, not a builder nor a fitter.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

You're probably going to have a tough time beating tax since you have Moots dealers in your state. In most states, if the product has a retail presence in your state, you will be charged tax even if it comes from a different state. I may be wrong, but you should check into it before getting your hopes up. 

California Use Tax Information - State Board of Equalization


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

dougrocky123 said:


> I love the look of the Vamoots and want to get one. ...... Has anyone used them or know of another online place to try?...


I'm online (here - ha) and have a used Compact SL frame (size 57) for sale. It's 6.4 Ti which they don't make bikes with any longer. 

Send me a PM if you want to talk. 

I've had it ready to put on eBay for awhile but have been traveling so much it just hasn't happened yet.

PS - I don't charge sales tax either.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

A 57 is too big. Already pulled the trigger on a 54. Thanks anyway.


----------

